# Fondly remembering Dusza Beben



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Are there any long-time members who remember the fine voice actor Dusza Beben? He graced our forum from 2007 to approx. 2012, posting several of his voiceover creations and custom-recording seemingly endless tracks for any of us who requested, all free of charge and always superior to anything you could pay for.

Then he disappeared, as far as I can tell.

Since he gave so freely of his talents, I'd like to start a thread for those of us who downloaded and saved some of his tracks. I have maybe a dozen, some personalized for my own haunt, some not, and as soon as I can set-up a hosting service I will post. I would encourage any other members to do the same so the entire community can benefit.

As far as I remember he never charged for any of his work and never copyrighted anything either. If this is wrong, admins, please fell free to delete this thread.

DW


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

id be interested in it!


----------



## chanel (Aug 5, 2006)

After laying off pirates for about 10 years, I decided to come back to it again this year and was looking for some old recordings of his (specifically a 'Welcome to the boneyard' one he did for someone's haunt). I had 'pirated' his recording back then, but can't find it now and was hoping to download again, but haven't been able to locate it. His voice (best pirate ever) and generosity are definitely missed.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I do voice work too, and I actually do remember Dusza Beben when he would put the post up for anyone needing anything from him. He was such a lovely person with a FANTASTIC voice. 

I'd love to hear more of his work. I remember some folks posting when he would trade back and forth. Such great stuff!

I know people come and go, but it's always sad when we lose a people we "know."


----------

